# Camping at St. George Island



## Apinto1992 (Jun 28, 2016)

Going camping in the national park on St. George Island the beginning of August. We want to bring our kayaks to maybe do a little fishing in the bay for reds and sea trout. Any one know if it would be worth it to haul 4 kayaks down there? Or have any tips on camping on the island and kayak fishing around there?

Thanks!


----------



## Msteele (Jun 28, 2016)

Apinto1992 said:


> Going camping in the national park on St. George Island the beginning of August. We want to bring our kayaks to maybe do a little fishing in the bay for reds and sea trout. Any one know if it would be worth it to haul 4 kayaks down there? Or have any tips on camping on the island and kayak fishing around there?r
> 
> Thanks!



Take some kind of fan and lots of bug spray for camping.  I would take the kayaks.


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 28, 2016)

I fished last Aug in the state park. The biting insects were bad!


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 28, 2016)

great  any luck with the fish?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 29, 2016)

First be prepared for bugs...lots of them. Thermacell with as many refills as you can afford. Spray...get a case. Smoky fire will help as well. Next...racoons prowl the campground. They are smart...very smart. Food needs to be locked up better than you think. They can and will get the lids of plastic totes and eat your food. 

August can be a tough month for fishing. It is still super hot, both air and water. Fishing will be best early and late. An advantage of staying in the park is you can fish and not having to worry about the park opening or closing like normal. The kayaks will definitely open up more opportunities as far as fishing spots. You've got two ramps in the State Park just down from the campground. You can basically start fishing when you hit the water. You can paddle out to Goose Island and fish around it for reds and trout. Take a look at Google Earth and look at all the features in that area. Little channels, oyster bars, etc. Those are the places you want to be fishing.

The East End is always a good option and can be fished from shore very effectively.


----------



## OFF ROAD E (Jun 29, 2016)

*Camping at St.George Island*

Try to get a campsite that is as open as can be ,some are real close to the woods, not to much breeze in the woods.But lots of bugs! There is a trail out of the back of the camp grounds that is a short walk to the bay for both wade fishing and the kayaks. Have had good luck fishing for trout and reds here. The trail is not the one out of the playground but the one to the right of the playground facing the playground.Good luck


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, y'all were a tremendous help!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish top water early in the AM around the oyster bars and grass


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 30, 2016)

You're a brave soul.  

if you get a site with POWER, buy or borrow a "window a/c unit" for your tent.  There are several vids on YOUTUBE on how you can rig one up for a tent.  

good luck.


----------



## OFF ROAD E (Jun 30, 2016)

*Camping SGI in tents*

Didn't know you were tent camping. If you get a thunder storm most of the sites will have enough water in them to flow a air mattress inside your tent. Keep this in mind also when picking a site.I have seen this more than once at the campgrounds.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 30, 2016)

i assumed he was tent camping.  Using when people say camping, it's a tent.  When they say, taking the camper.....well, it's generally a camper. 

i think they have cabins u can rent in that area.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 3, 2016)

X2 on the east end, i believe campers can stay all night  out there. we had to leave at dusk because we werent staying at the park. there is some great fishing down there.


----------

